# want cheap HP.need help



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

i have a stock 91 240sx SE 5sp w/ 75k on the engine, perfect body. its all stock and i only want to spend around 500 on the engine for now. i want the biggest "bang for my buck" i can, any advice?


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

well, search first, then decide which intake,header,exhaust, you want.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

nitrous.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

I/H/E dont really do jack shit for the stock 240 so dont listen to him.
its not worth modding a KA24 with 500 bucks cause it does not respond well to bolt ons. put your 500 bucks towards a motor swap... its the best way to go..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, either nitrous or put it towards a swap. If I were you I'd put the money towards a swap or suspension work.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea suspension and brakes would be good things to have for the future...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

biggest bang for the buck would be nitrous... i don't know much about nitrous but i'm sure someone here does. maybe they can contribute to the forum instead of just messing things up.

tough guy:jump:


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kelso said:


> I/H/E dont really do jack shit for the stock 240 so dont listen to him.
> its not worth modding a KA24 with 500 bucks cause it does not respond well to bolt ons. put your 500 bucks towards a motor swap... its the best way to go..





OPIUM said:


> yeah, either nitrous or put it towards a swap. If I were you I'd put the money towards a swap or suspension work.


I agree with these guys. When I got my 240, I started doing bolt-ons, and not much happened. So, I got pissed... saved for a swap, and wasted all that $$$ on the bolt-ons :thumbdwn:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got my 240 last fall and i am starting with suspension spings, adj. shocks, a strut bar, and later maybe some sway bars. This way i dont have to slow down the KA on corners lol.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i've been replacing old parts and getting my car back in good running shape. as for bolt ons, i've only done a header and exhaust because i get them together for a REALLY good price. i know they dont do much, but im trying to get good throttle response. the engine revs smoother and feels better, but i know i've only gained maybe 10hp at the most, if that much.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

nismo240sx said:


> i have a stock 91 240sx SE 5sp w/ 75k on the engine, perfect body. its all stock and i only want to spend around 500 on the engine for now. i want the biggest "bang for my buck" i can, any advice?


 research is the key before spending, the ka has lot of potential, most would say it is easier to just get the swap, you need to decide what your goal is for your car... then work from there, if your seriouse about HP then get some suspension work done...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the KA has potential when turbo'd or fully race built. i posted a thing in the 240sxforums about the race motors used in the nissan trucks. DOHC KAs with 298 hp and 260 ft lbs of torque.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh yea the KA can be built nicely...i saw greddy turbo setups for the 240 on sale on enjuku and some other site for two thousand something.... it can be done but probably the best way is a motor swap for the JDM stuff, depending on what you want


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Why don't the motors respond well to bolt ons? Doesn't make any logical sense to me. You decrease the resistance to air intake... more air gets in... more power created.... you decrease pressure of exhaust.... air flows out quicker.... zoom zoom zoom....

And nitrous is a great way to go. I've been selling nitrous kits for a while and it's amazing what stock cars can make for power with nitrous without damaging their engines and keeping up their great MPG


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

because the KA wasnt meant as a racing motor. the head design isnt good. even if you get i/c/h/e, you will only get around 20hp. MAYBE. even if the engine can get air in and out easier, if the engine itself isnt made for breathing super well, those bolt ons wont do much.


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

If the engine isn't "made for breathing well", the porting, adding all the goodies, and polshing will greatly improve it. Assuming you're right... what's the major issue? What's the breathing problem?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no, it wont. even a port job will only gain you around 5hp. the engine wasnt designed to be improved with bolt ons. the head design isnt great. to get any n/a HP out of a KA, you need some crazy compression and a LOT of work done to the head and some wild cams.


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Engines aren't designed to have bolt ons, it's the bolt on designed for the engine. So I'm curious what about the engine isn't any good. What's not great about the head? There's logic in there somewhere instead of just generalizations.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

JhnBrackett said:


> Why don't the motors respond well to bolt ons? Doesn't make any logical sense to me. You decrease the resistance to air intake... more air gets in... more power created.... you decrease pressure of exhaust.... air flows out quicker.... zoom zoom zoom....


one thing to look at is the compression ratio of the engine...
as you will see, the compression ratio of the ka's is a lot lower compared to say a..honda engine.. which a lot of them have higher compression ratios.
this being a major factor in why they get some mad power out of just bolt ons..
i.e. the rsx-s engine has somewhere around like a 11:5:1 compression ratio..
that is why they get nice power out of just i/h/e.. or one of the major contributing factors...


The KA can be a nice platform to start with..
although i would reccomend some suspension and brakes work before you start goin faster..
its always a good idea..
you need to have the car be able to handle the power, not let the power handle the car..

:thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Key word SUSPENSION is is the best thing or motor swap. U should start preparing it if u gona do a swap, like suspension, exhaust, LSD, etc


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Suspension is the least of my worries for my hardbody's KA..... notice I didn't say hardbody
http://www.eccentrix.com/members/jhnbrackett/Bub.html


The 9.5 ish compression ratio isn't bad at all. Look at the 2.2L ecotec, my Satty's engine, alll about the same compression ratio. React just fine to bolt ons. What do you mean doesn't react well to bolt ons? Get 1 hp out of an intake or what?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JhnBrackett said:


> Get 1 hp out of an intake or what?


exactly.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so how would one go about rasing compresion? KAE pistons?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

"If it sucks, blow it!"

In english, go for a cheap supercharger, that you can get at any local Jap import wreckers for around $350AUS......(well at least in Australia) The most common and cheapest is the Toyota SC14 (Off a 1990 Toyota Crown), if you gear it correctly, you can get around 10psi of boost, at 900 odd rpm......yes you rev limit will be dropped, but think about the nice down low punch.... 

And no, I havent done this to a KA24E/DE, only a RB30E....Compared to a car powered by a RB30ET (turbo) it had faaaar more bottem end, yet ran out of puff around 5000rpm...oh well.....If I changed the diff ratio around a bit drop it from 3.45, down to 3.08 I think you do the trick) the turbo and the supercharged cars would have been around equal 

A lot of people down here seem to be doing this these days to all sorts of cars and engine (hell, I've even seen a toyota blower on a SR20DE!)...have fun!

And yes it required a bit of creativity, but who cares? the major problem with the import car scene it people are scared of going out of the norm.....

Still the best way, IS a engine swap....  .....just do this if you don't want to be a sheep


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Nitrous can be safely used for an extra 80 horses on a completely stock DOHC 240SX that is in good working order. $500 should get you a dry kit from NOS or equivalent.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

using NOS on a stock car is for RICERS!!!!!!! thats right you heard me.....there is a lot of difference to put some Nitrous on a stock to bring it down to 14's-15's , than using it on a moded one to get down to 10's-11's.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> using NOS on a stock car is for RICERS!!!!!!! thats right you heard me.....there is a lot of difference to put some Nitrous on a stock to bring it down to 14's-15's , than using it on a moded one to get down to 10's-11's.


I AGREE!!!, why NOS guys??? WHY???? just do a swap... turbo... and have confidence in your self.... ITS NOT ALWAYS THE CAR!! REMEMBER THAT


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> exactly.


2nd that... GOTO EBAY!! get a $50-$60 intake like me :cheers: cause really, its all the same but if you know what your doing... make it yourself...


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

megaseth said:


> i've been replacing old parts and getting my car back in good running shape. as for bolt ons, i've only done a header and exhaust because i get them together for a REALLY good price. i know they dont do much, but im trying to get good throttle response. the engine revs smoother and feels better, but i know i've only gained maybe 10hp at the most, if that much.


Get some Ground Wires too, Smooths out RPM THrottle and all that good stuff, check EBAY BRO!! nice prices, or you can make your own if you know how like someone on another post said, he used 4 gauge amp wire and he said it worked just fine.....


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Money is money, parts are parts, fast is fast. I don't understand why you guys are getting emotional or hateful over someone's honest question and other people's honest answers. Did nitrous oxide pick on you in Jr. High or something? There's no need to insult or belittle people who are interested in learning/sharing about a part. The truth is, there are not many ways to get the dollar to horse gains of nitrous, much less install it in less then one day. 

It's unfounded claims about nitrous like these that make people scared to even ask about a modification. Nitrous oxide introduces more oxygen to the intake, the same thing turbo or supercharging does. It's just chemically stored oxygen/ energy instead of mechanically stored oxygen/ energy. Most who insult nitrous don't even know how it works, much less what is so "immoral" about it.

Why don't we try to help eachother with information rather than some perceived stigma on a part.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Yes, that _is_ dumb, and he obviously didn't follow instructions. Properly tuned engines and with the correct set up to match the nitrous system, that wouldn't happen. NOS warns that stockers should not to excede 50% of orgininal HP. So your friend should have maxed out at 85 HP boost, with minimum 92 octane gas, and use of all safety parts included in the kit. It is these people that give nitrous oxide the bad reputation.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^who are you?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

who cares! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thread is hard to read when posts are getting deleted.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah many of mine where deleted....by we know who


----------

